
The most-cited authors on wikipedia had no idea - bagrow
https://www.wired.com/story/wikipedia-most-cited-authors-no-idea
======
bagrow
The paper in question: [https://hal.archives-
ouvertes.fr/hal-00298818/](https://hal.archives-ouvertes.fr/hal-00298818/)

Cited over 4800 times according to Google Scholar.

